# Osram HLX Xenophot 64663 EVD 36V 400W lamp



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 9, 2007)

I got one these bad boys, it's one big son of a gun! Welch Allyn 1185 lamps look like tiny [email protected] Solitaire bulbs next to it. On the box it says this lamp generates *16000* lumens and 500 Celsius degree of heat... ouch. It came from one of my daddy's big Noritsu photo processing Minilabs.
:devil:

Does anyone know how to fire this ******* up? What do I need to start?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tessaiga (Aug 9, 2007)

A host the size of a baseball bat and thicker plus an externally powered cooling system would probably be a good place to start... 


I can't even begin to think how to power up and effectively hold in my hand a beast like that..


----------



## sysadmn (Aug 9, 2007)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Does anyone know how to fire this ******* up?


 
Put it in a Noritsu photo processing Minilab?

400 W is about 11 A @ 36 V, so 10s11p Li-Ion ought to work, which is good because you'll need a lot of metal to get rid of that heat. :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 9, 2007)

Careful you don't instaflash it.


----------



## mdocod (Aug 9, 2007)

adapt it to a H4 base, install it in one of those big goofy thor style spotlights, (the 10MCP is a little smaller and easier to tote), then get 2 more 12V 7AH SLAs and put em in a backpack. Wire the SLAs on your back in series, and then that in series with the internal SLA on the thor.. Should run for about 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 9, 2007)

mdocod said:


> adapt it to a H4 base, install it in one of those big goofy thor style spotlights, (the 10MCP is a little smaller and easier to tote), then get 2 more 12V 7AH SLAs and put em in a backpack. Wire the SLAs on your back in series, and then that in series with the internal SLA on the thor.. Should run for about 10-15 minutes.


What about the heat? You think the Thor will handle this lamp? Where I can get this H4 base?

Thanks for your answer.


----------



## mdocod (Aug 9, 2007)

an H4 is just an automotive bulb, I'm *thinking* there's probably a way to remove the installed bulb, and either solder your bulb in place of it, or possible install a bi-pin socket onto the H4 (with high temp epoxy or something)... I've seen similar projects done with other high power 12V bi-pin bulbs, so I think it would be doable...

You might have to shim the position of the lamp forward or back to get in focus... need to try to get into the same position as the high beam filament on the H4 lamp was... 

As far as the heat goes, I think it'll be ok, as the H4 base is entirely metallic, and the reflector in a thor is like 6-8 inches in diameter and all metal (depending on the model you get)... Also most thors have vents on the side for some airflow and a glass lens. 

I have rewired my thor to run both high and low beam simultaneously, which is over 200W total power... no heat damage...


----------



## lctorana (Aug 9, 2007)

Trawl junk shops for an army-style searchlight (you know, those big tin cans with a parabilic mirror at the back).

You will have to install a bulb holder to hold the filament a the focal point, and a high-flow fan to air-cool the bulb.

Power? Three car batteries in series.

Mount the whole setup on the back of your ute. No rabbit will stand a chance.


----------



## FILIPPO (Aug 10, 2007)

I have seen some time ago that someone has run this bulb in a blitz 240 just replacing the bulb and using 3 12V *Ah in series
I will post the thread if found it:thinking:

EDIT: THREAD


----------



## catman (Aug 20, 2007)

I am already using this bulb! Am using Lightforce 240 blitz(9 1/2 inch reflector,handheld spotlight) look here www.lightforce.com The bulb plugs right in,no modification necessary. Using milwaukeeV-28 lithium ion battery pack plus 3 more e-moli batteries in series for a total of 10 batteries. I have not blown the bulb yet.Rested batt start out at 41.7volts,drops to 37v as light runs. I only run for a min. or two and scan the fields. No problems so far. Should only have about 15 min. runtime. Queenslander says he runs his 10 to 15 min. with no problem. It does have a high heat polycarb. lens,so I would keep an eye on it! I use a milwaukee charger for V-28 pack and a MRC super brain 989 to charge the extra 3 batt. Put my batt. in a backpack,rather portable. I got my loose cells at bigerc but he can't get them anymore so you may have to tear a V-28 pack apart. I know I have a lot of money in this but the amount of light was worth it. You can buy this bulb at www.bulbconnection.com $6.20 for philips (16600 lumens) You can also use just the V-28 pack and 64655 bulb (24v 250watt 10000 lumens) $2.70.:twothumbs


----------



## Flashanator (Jun 12, 2008)

I know the Osram 64663 can be overdriven to over 40v before BANG!!

But would the same apply for the Phillips 23177-9 (EVD) 400w 16600lm lamp?

Has anyone done tests on this one? I want to overdrive it @ 39v.:huh:


Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## petrev (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi

How To Convert - H2 to Kiu Socket for large Bi-Pins fitted into a Thor 12MCP

Hyper Thor 400W 400W Osram 64663 12xA123

64663 fitted into an old Big-Beam lantern

Hyper Sleeper Big-Beam

Comparisons

Some Comparison Beam-Shots (note: Hyper Thor has Cibie Turini Apollo mirror fitted)


The Original

JetskiMark's Original HyperBlitz

Cheers
Pete

Note: Osram will fit in both the Hyper Thor and Hyper Sleeper - Philips EVD will only fit Hyper Thor as Philips has slightly wider crimp area of bulb.


----------



## Flashanator (Jun 12, 2008)

the 400w in h4 is Gold. 

But I will be using the Blitz light.


EDIT: Oh dam i just brought some phillips thinking they would fit in the blitz. :shakehead

Oh well have to get the Osrams

EDIT #2 High wattage Incans are so fun to have. Cant wait to get the blitz going.


----------



## petrev (Jun 12, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> the 400w in h4 is Gold.
> 
> But I will be using the Blitz light.
> 
> ...



Hi Flash

Philips may well fit in the Blitz just wont fit in my Sleeper Mod.

Sounds like even more fun coming your way 

Cheers
Pete

ps. If you get both these varients of the 400W bulb you can directly compare them and see if there is any real difference (the specs say there is a small difference but checking in the real world would be nice. Shame Lux hasn't managed to get round to any of the 400W bulbs yet !)


----------



## adamlau (Jun 12, 2008)

It was a real pleasure to handle JetskiMark's HyperBlitz a few week back. I can certainly imagine the fun you 400W owners are having  .


----------

